# liyu vinyl plotter - advice with setup



## trwebbusinesses

Hi all, does anybody have any experience with LIYU plotters?

basically I have bought one to start up.

I have followed the difficult to understand instructions, and think it is all installed on my PC.

I have coreldraw and Signcut pro on my PC, I open signcut pro and it seemed to recognise the cutter.

But when i try to print/cut it just says failed print error.

Any advice? Is there another drive im missing or something?

Also, how do I set my blade to the right height as i put it in the holder and did a test cut (just using machine not pc) but it cut through both the vinyl and the backing.

Im a complete novice and any help would be amazin!

Thanks


----------



## charles95405

I have never heard of this cutter...I googled it and see it is chinese...did you get on ebay...? this is the problem with off brand chinese cutters...very little, if any, after sale support/service.

The blade should extent about the depth of a credit card..and use downforce of about 80g or so to start and see if the test cut will work


----------



## trwebbusinesses

Cheers mate

Regarding the cutter it is chinese but through an english seller who is new to this. Hes going to china shortly and going on a course for all products.

Anyway, I plugged disk in and it seemed to install fine on PC e.g. set up under "printers and faxers" 

My Signcut software recognised it but wouldnt cut


----------



## ukracer

trwebbusinesses said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Regarding the cutter it is chinese but through an english seller who is new to this. Hes going to china shortly and going on a course for all products.
> 
> Anyway, I plugged disk in and it seemed to install fine on PC e.g. set up under "printers and faxers"
> 
> My Signcut software recognised it but wouldnt cut


Hi I have a similar problem. Can you tell me where you managed to get a Liyu in the Uk please. or was it off ebay.


----------



## ukracer

trwebbusinesses said:


> Hi all, does anybody have any experience with LIYU plotters?
> 
> basically I have bought one to start up.
> 
> I have followed the difficult to understand instructions, and think it is all installed on my PC.
> 
> I have coreldraw and Signcut pro on my PC, I open signcut pro and it seemed to recognise the cutter.
> 
> But when i try to print/cut it just says failed print error.
> 
> Any advice? Is there another drive im missing or something?
> 
> Also, how do I set my blade to the right height as i put it in the holder and did a test cut (just using machine not pc) but it cut through both the vinyl and the backing.
> 
> Im a complete novice and any help would be amazin!
> 
> Thanks


What model number have you got?? 631?


----------



## studio1

you need to make sure the correct port is in use, took me a while to get mine sorted.

as for the needle, 1/2 a mm out of the holder, and around 12g of force should give you the correct cutting.

had mine this morning and made more sense to throw the manual away


----------



## martin666

this plotter needs driver installed through add new hardware wizard and i have it working in wondows xp but as of yet not in vista. I have it running with signcut pro and inkscape. use cutout on file menu not print. 

martin


----------



## ukracer

martin666 said:


> this plotter needs driver installed through add new hardware wizard and i have it working in wondows xp but as of yet not in vista. I have it running with signcut pro and inkscape. use cutout on file menu not print.
> 
> martin


What problems are you having getting it installed through Vista? PM me and I think I can help!


----------



## martin666

ukracer said:


> What problems are you having getting it installed through Vista? PM me and I think I can help!


dont seem to be able to find right drivers for vista


----------



## Nick Horvath

Would it be possible for you to post a picture of this cutter? It may be another cutter someone is familiar with, just rebranded.


----------



## ukracer

Nick Horvath said:


> Would it be possible for you to post a picture of this cutter? It may be another cutter someone is familiar with, just rebranded.


Try the pm again martin I was only allowed 5 and it was full.


----------



## rallyboy

Hi all

Nice to be on your forum.

I found this thread through lots of trawling on the internet, as I too have a problem with the liyu cutter - model SC1361. I've just bought this from e-bay - yes I know - not a good move. Anyway, I can see there have been a few issues with getting the cutter to actually cut, and am wondering if anyone can throw any light on the following issue please. 

I have Flexi8 software and Coreldraw. I am able to send data to the cutter - as it actually says "receiving data wait please", but when I look at job manager either it just confirms 100% sent and then "done", or confirms 100% sent, you see "aborted" quickly appear then disappear, and then "done" appears as a final confirmation. When again checking the cutter, it just returns to the static screen waiting for more jobs to be sent.

I have tried contacting the seller on e-bay, but have not had much luck as yet.

This issue is driving me insane, and if anybody out there can help me, I would be very grateful.

Thanks for reading this post.


----------



## ukracer

rallyboy said:


> Hi all
> 
> Nice to be on your forum.
> 
> I found this thread through lots of trawling on the internet, as I too have a problem with the liyu cutter - model SC1361. I've just bought this from e-bay - yes I know - not a good move. Anyway, I can see there have been a few issues with getting the cutter to actually cut, and am wondering if anyone can throw any light on the following issue please.
> 
> I have Flexi8 software and Coreldraw. I am able to send data to the cutter - as it actually says "receiving data wait please", but when I look at job manager either it just confirms 100% sent and then "done", or confirms 100% sent, you see "aborted" quickly appear then disappear, and then "done" appears as a final confirmation. When again checking the cutter, it just returns to the static screen waiting for more jobs to be sent.
> 
> I have tried contacting the seller on e-bay, but have not had much luck as yet.
> 
> This issue is driving me insane, and if anybody out there can help me, I would be very grateful.
> 
> Thanks for reading this post.


HI mate

can you supply me the ebay number so I can check the model and details.

I also need to know what operting system you are using particularly 32 bit or 64 bit.

If you wish to pm me feel free.


----------



## rallyboy

Hi there

Thanks for coming back so quickly - its advertised as a PROFESSIONAL VINYL CUTTER/CUTTING PLOTTER 1361MM/54" and I'm using Windows XP.

At the same time I would mention that I have now managed to speak to the gentleman who sold this to me, and to be honest he was extremely helpful. I told him that I could only get the cutter to work using the cable as opposed to the USB, and only work using the LPT port. He then explained that it would not work through the LPT, only the COM ports. It is possible that I may have made an error in the installation - and will check again later.

I'm only mentioning this to you now, as obviously I do not wish you to waste your time, if this issue is as simple as I've now been told.

Thank you for taking the time to read and reply to my post, and if you have any ideas, I would be more than grateful to hear from you.

Cheers


----------



## ukracer

rallyboy said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for coming back so quickly - its advertised as a PROFESSIONAL VINYL CUTTER/CUTTING PLOTTER 1361MM/54" and I'm using Windows XP.
> 
> At the same time I would mention that I have now managed to speak to the gentleman who sold this to me, and to be honest he was extremely helpful. I told him that I could only get the cutter to work using the cable as opposed to the USB, and only work using the LPT port. He then explained that it would not work through the LPT, only the COM ports. It is possible that I may have made an error in the installation - and will check again later.
> 
> I'm only mentioning this to you now, as obviously I do not wish you to waste your time, if this issue is as simple as I've now been told.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to read and reply to my post, and if you have any ideas, I would be more than grateful to hear from you.
> 
> Cheers


LOl

That was me........I am not a gentleman though ~

I have been struggling to reply to everyone as the phones are ringing off the hook since the bank holiday and I have diabetes and my vision is affected and I am struggling to see the computer screen without getting streaming eyes. 

I am desperate to get a power point presentation together as it will save me hours in support calls but time is not my friend just now.

I am also trying to move units so I can set up a retail display for calling customers.

Anyway I can solve your problem given a day or so as I am on the road for the rest of the day delivering but will make big effort during the evening and early morning to catch up on my email etc

Hope this helps

Regards Andy T


----------



## rallyboy

Cheers Andy - good job it was all positive stuff then!

Sorry to hear you're not too well at the moment though. I will try and sort the settings later today, and if I have any further issues, I'll give you a ring.


----------



## ukracer

Ok no problems I am wading through over 200 emails presently. So I am here for while ! lol


----------



## Cliff Evans

Hi Andy, Cliff down in Bristol, am still having problems, have now gon to 64 bit machine but cannot install at all, please help

Regards


----------



## ukracer

Cliff Evans said:


> Hi Andy, Cliff down in Bristol, am still having problems, have now gon to 64 bit machine but cannot install at all, please help
> 
> Regards


Thank Microsoft for that mate.

You need to use the F8 key when you start your machine.

and disable digital driver enforcement (this needs to be done every time you start the machine to use cutter.)

You also need some 64 bit drivers which I have here.

Can you send me email and I will squirt them over to you!


----------



## LB

Are you sending vector output to the machine?


----------



## Cliff Evans

[email protected]


----------



## ukracer

LB said:


> Are you sending vector output to the machine?


???

He could not send anything as he could not install drivers mate.


----------



## Kaz170

Hiya

I've got no end of problems with this cutter/plotter, as Andy already knows and I'm waiting on a reply to numerous phone calls I've had to make, really annoyed, to say the least.

Very sturdy piece of equipment, but it's just sitting here gathering dust, as it won't even install on any of my machines, running XP, Vista and Windows 7.

Hopefully the problems will be resolved soon.

Kaz


----------



## ukracer

Kaz170 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I've got no end of problems with this cutter/plotter, as Andy already knows and I'm waiting on a reply to numerous phone calls I've had to make, really annoyed, to say the least.


Its not really no end of problems just the drivers wont install.

I am still awaiting a reply from the factory Kaz and my wife has been ill since last thursday. I have a long list of people to reply to and I lost a phone in between all of this. I have been concentrating on producing a powerpoint/video to explain how to install as its taking me up to 5 hours a day to explain to people the basics.


> Very sturdy piece of equipment, but it's just sitting here gathering dust, as it won't even install on any of my machines, running XP, Vista and Windows 7.


Yours is a special case as it appears to not respond to anything. Over the weekend I have installed over 10 cutters remotely as far away as portugal and they all installed very quickly.



> Hopefully the problems will be resolved soon.
> 
> Kaz


I will be happy to try again to sort your problems out remotely on Wednesday and if we can not sort it to replace your machine but as its so expensive to ship I need to justify recalling the machine and ensuring its not something simple I am missing.


----------



## Kaz170

Hi Andy

I look forward to your phone call, I'll be free after 1.30 today.

Kaz


----------



## ukracer

Kaz170 said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> I look forward to your phone call, I'll be free after 1.30 today.
> 
> Kaz


Hi Kaz

Trying to locate your phone number could you send it me again please.


----------



## rallyboy

Kaz - I had an issue with the driver's installing properly - and basically I copied the correct settings onto a memory stick (ie windows xp or vista settings, together with the other settings in the seperate folder (I copied the whole of that folder)). I then moved the USB connection for the cutter into a new USB, put the memory stick into the previous USB that the cutter had occupied, followed the installation instructions again, and the driver's installed correctly.

I was panicking that this was an expensive machine to use as a dust gatherer too! However, in all honesty I spoke to Andy on a few occassions, and he was particularly helpful, so I am sure he'll get it sorted for you.

Hope it all works out


----------



## ukracer

rallyboy said:


> Kaz - I had an issue with the driver's installing properly - and basically I copied the correct settings onto a memory stick (ie windows xp or vista settings, together with the other settings in the seperate folder (I copied the whole of that folder)). I then moved the USB connection for the cutter into a new USB, put the memory stick into the previous USB that the cutter had occupied, followed the installation instructions again, and the driver's installed correctly.
> 
> I was panicking that this was an expensive machine to use as a dust gatherer too! However, in all honesty I spoke to Andy on a few occassions, and he was particularly helpful, so I am sure he'll get it sorted for you.
> 
> Hope it all works out


Jesus that seems complicated I could not even follow it.lol At least you got sorted.

Kaz has a problem which I think must be the machine( I could not install the drivers remotely for here.)and if it does not get sorted today we will get another cutter out when the new batch lands. (should be later this week.)

I cant locate her phone number though.


----------



## Lozza

I was googling Liyu plotters and I came across this thread and after reading a few off the posts from people with difficulties using the machine, I thought I'd see if I could offer some help. I have the Liyu SC631e cutter plotter which we bought off ebay last Christmas and we had a lot of difficulty with the set up also as we'd been sent a software disc with various drivers on which weren't really of use - well execpt for the hardware driver which I was googling for when I found this thread. It took us a couple of months and downgrading the Vista laptop down to XP before we realised that we didn't have the software driver for the machine. We use Co Cut Pro - a Eurosystems program and after hours of endless online searching, we found the software driver which basically allows you to cut your design onto your vinyl. We found a little tutorial that showed us how to set the Macros up in Corel Draw and Bobs your auntie we were cooking on gas. 

I would recommend that all the people that are having difficulties using this make of plotter use the Co Cut as we've had no problems, well except for a todder pulling the cables out of the laptop. You can purchase the program from the Eurosystems site - again not too sure of the address but if you google the Liyu serial and Co Cut it'll bring up the list of plotter drivers on that site. Then all you do is d/l it and drop it into the drivers file in the Eurosystems file in the Program Files directory on your hard drive. As it happens, the above also means that the plotter works in Vista. 

I hope you all manage to iron out your problems with this machine as it's a really easy thing to use once you get the hang of things.


----------



## ukracer

Lozza said:


> I was googling Liyu plotters and I came across this thread and after reading a few off the posts from people with difficulties using the machine, I thought I'd see if I could offer some help. I have the Liyu SC631e cutter plotter which we bought off ebay last Christmas and we had a lot of difficulty with the set up also as we'd been sent a software disc with various drivers on which weren't really of use - well execpt for the hardware driver which I was googling for when I found this thread. It took us a couple of months and downgrading the Vista laptop down to XP before we realised that we didn't have the software driver for the machine.


Thanks for the helpful reply and whilst I dont know where your cutter came from all the ones sent out since jan 2010 will work with Vista. There is an issue with Vista 64 bit systems but that is a microsoft issue and is easy to get round.

They will also work with Window 7 and I have tyhe 64 bit drivers that allow this if any one needs them.




> We use Co Cut Pro - a Eurosystems program and after hours of endless online searching, we found the software driver which basically allows you to cut your design onto your vinyl. We found a little tutorial that showed us how to set the Macros up in Corel Draw and Bobs your auntie we were cooking on gas.


Co Cut pro is over twice the price of the cutter though 


> I would recommend that all the people that are having difficulties using this make of plotter use the Co Cut as we've had no problems, well except for a todder pulling the cables out of the laptop. You can purchase the program from the Eurosystems site - again not too sure of the address but if you google the Liyu serial and Co Cut it'll bring up the list of plotter drivers on that site. Then all you do is d/l it and drop it into the drivers file in the Eurosystems file in the Program Files directory on your hard drive. As it happens, the above also means that the plotter works in Vista.


Whilst what you say may well be true Signcut pro which can be got for just £10 a year licence integrates with Corel draw which most people seem to have and works in XP , Vista and Windows 7



> I hope you all manage to iron out your problems with this machine as it's a really easy thing to use once you get the hang of things.


I think you are spot on with this though. Its knowing what is needed which makes it easy and although I have installed over 150 machines (many of them using remote access software) even I get problems from time to time. (like today when I was pulling my hair out and I knew it was a windows comport problem) 

It took me over half an hour to sort it, with a customer watching. Thankfully he was a linux engineer and understands the limitations of windows and the law of "SOD" <smile)


----------



## balogunbibs

hi there,
I have a *LIYU* vinyl cutter and I have been having a few problems with it myself. 
I wanted to know on whether it works with apple macs and if so how do i use it?


----------



## shth

don't buy liyu. their vowel to consonant ratio is too off to be trusted.


----------



## ukracer

balogunbibs said:


> hi there,
> I have a *LIYU* vinyl cutter and I have been having a few problems with it myself.
> I wanted to know on whether it works with apple macs and if so how do i use it?


Yes they work very well with macs. But you need a serial to USB Adapter and signcut pro.


----------



## ukracer

shth said:


> don't buy liyu. their vowel to consonant ratio is too off to be trusted.


Why do you talk through your backside??

You obviously do not have a clue what you are talking about. What cutters do you sell then 

liyu supply, without doubt, the best of the chinese cutters and if you can get better support for your chinese cutter I would like to see it!


----------



## balogunbibs

Thanks, now I have another problem. 
I am trying to get my apple PowerBook G4 12" to communicate with my LIYU SC-631E and it just wouldn't. I tried going through the customer service in SIGN CUT PRO but they weren't really that helpful. Is there a possible chance i have missed something


----------



## balogunbibs

Hi again,

I also have a disc which is an installation for the *LIYUCUTTER* but it doesn't install for the powerbook g4 12".
Is there another Liyu installation disc that is compatible for macs


----------



## ukracer

balogunbibs said:


> Thanks, now I have another problem.
> I am trying to get my apple PowerBook G4 12" to communicate with my LIYU SC-631E and it just wouldn't. I tried going through the customer service in SIGN CUT PRO but they weren't really that helpful. Is there a possible chance i have missed something


Yes you could well have . I have replied to you via email after your phone call lol


----------



## ukracer

balogunbibs said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I also have a disc which is an installation for the *LIYUCUTTER* but it doesn't install for the powerbook g4 12".
> Is there another Liyu installation disc that is compatible for macs


I think you are getting very confused.

You do NOT use the installation disc when using a MAC.

You use a serial adapter together with signcutpro and you get drivers from the web site Welcome to Prolific.com for the specific MAC operating system you are using.


----------



## balogunbibs

well i have should have known it was you lol.

Thank you again soo much for your help


----------



## ukracer

balogunbibs said:


> well i have should have known it was you lol.
> 
> Thank you again soo much for your help


 



The most important thing is have we got you up and running yet?


----------



## theairbrushdude

hi cliff , i am also having problems witth my liyu plotter on my 64 bit windows 7 laptop , have you solved yours and can you give me any advice please . i had it working fine on my home pc running vista . but i cant get the drivers to load . im also having trouble with artcut on 7 but i was very happy with it on my vista . can you or anyone help please


----------



## ukracer

theairbrushdude said:


> hi cliff , i am also having problems witth my liyu plotter on my 64 bit windows 7 laptop , have you solved yours and can you give me any advice please . i had it working fine on my home pc running vista . but i cant get the drivers to load . im also having trouble with artcut on 7 but i was very happy with it on my vista . can you or anyone help please


I can help with the win 7 drivers (the main problem will be digital driver enforcement!) but art cut is a pile of poo anyway, most people have dumped it before they get to a win 7 OS, so I cant help you with that one.


----------



## pandarojo

ukracer said:


> I can help with the win 7 drivers (the main problem
> will be digital driver enforcement!) but art cut is a pile of poo anyway,
> most people have dumped it before they get to a win 7 OS, so I cant help
> you with that one.



Hello ukracer. I bought this plotter in ebay.uk. I am not sure if i 
bought it from you. I am from Spain.

I am really happy with it. It works fine with Vista in a toshiba A-200 
laptop. I use corel and signcut. 

Now I use much more linux (ubuntu) than Vista, and I would like to know 
if you know how can I make it work. The ubuntu version I am using is the 
last one, 10.04 LST "Lucid lynx".

I use inkscape in ubuntu. Do you know if I can use your plotter with this 
OS?

Thank you very much.

Dan.


----------



## Zipzap

ukracer said:


> Ok no problems I am wading through over 200 emails presently. So I am here for while ! lol


Hi - I have just bought a Liyu cutter and wonder if you can help. Basically the vinyl slides all over the place so the cut designs are ruined. I have attempted to regulate the pinch roller cutters by marking them and turning the spring pressures by a precise number of turns. It works ok if the design is small and confined but if there is much movement of the cutter required it is hopeless. Does this type of cutter require the vinyl to be positioned against the fixed side of the machine?(I have not been doing this)
How tight do the pinch rollers have to be and what is the optimum speed and pressure settings of the cutting blade? - Very frustrating - have been trying to adjust for days nowand am about ready to shoot the machine. Thanks.


----------



## matanguod

hello sir andy! a pleasant day to you! I was scanning through the net for some tutorials how to run my Liyu SC631E I just bought it last saturday, I was able to use it properly, cutting vynils for shirt using a Flexi8 software
, before i bought this cutter I was already using a graphtec craftrobo c200-20 having them compared to each other i can see I have so much to learn about my new cutter here are my questions sir

1. I am using a windows xp software (just to mention maybe it will help you answer my question) is there any plugins for ilustrator cs3 for this cutter just like on graphtec's? and how can i set up my cutter to recieve data from corel x4 

2. there is an instruction in my cd how to set this up for corel but it will be using a graphtec C100-60 driver, i followed the instruction but didn't have any luck running the machine, another set up instruction was there for a liyu cutter driver but still didn't have much luck like the other do you think i'm missing something?

3. i am currently in a production for a box packaging for a perfume, it was the main reason i bought the cutter cause my desktop cutter may not be a good idea to finish the production... i did try the manual setting for cut contour and i was able to pull the machine to cut the job, i saw this digitized alignment(bomb sight), followed the instructions but i was just getting errors, can you also help me how to use that option?

4. i called my dealer to give me some tips how to read the registration manually he said that i have to place my laser pointer where the needle was usually placed, i was just thinking there is a place for the pointer with a hole for the light to pass through? why do i need to transfer the laser just to read my registration properly? is there some tweaks i have to do to read my registration from where the laser pointer was originally placed?

(last)
5. having oriented to a graphtec cutter i can give different setting to different layer or colors and give them different force or cut style, can you also help me how to figure out how can i do this a at flexi8 software

thank you so much sorry this message have to be this long PLS PLS help me!!! thank you


----------



## ukracer

Zipzap said:


> Hi - I have just bought a Liyu cutter and wonder if you can help.


Yes of course I can. just out of interest where did you get it from?? It might help if I know the origin and time scale when you purchased it.



> Basically the vinyl slides all over the place so the cut designs are ruined. I have attempted to regulate the pinch roller cutters by marking them and turning the spring pressures by a precise number of turns.


I have rarely had to adjust the rollers on any of our machines and certainly not for standard vinyl



> It works ok if the design is small and confined but if there is much movement of the cutter required it is hopeless.


Very unusual. Are you sure the powered rollers and pinch rollers are located above each other. In fact is it a TC or SC you have??



> Does this type of cutter require the vinyl to be positioned against the fixed side of the machine?(I have not been doing this)


certainly not !, this would cause major problems .



> How tight do the pinch rollers have to be and what is the optimum speed and pressure settings of the cutting blade? -


Cutting rollers are usually correct from the factory on standard vinyl.

If I was a betting man I would say you had a good chance of having too much blade sticking out of the holder. Less than a quarter or a MM is fine. (just so it glints in the sunlight)

I cut most things at around 20 grams pressure and 300 speed.



> Very frustrating - have been trying to adjust for days nowand am about ready to shoot the machine. Thanks.


What did the supplier have to say about it??


----------



## ukracer

matanguod said:


> hello sir andy! a pleasant day to you! I was scanning through the net for some tutorials how to run my Liyu SC631E I just bought it last saturday, I was able to use it properly, cutting vynils for shirt using a Flexi8 software
> , before i bought this cutter I was already using a graphtec craftrobo c200-20 having them compared to each other i can see I have so much to learn about my new cutter here are my questions sir


what version of flexi 8 are you using??

What drivers are you running??



> 1. I am using a windows xp software (just to mention maybe it will help you answer my question) is there any plugins for ilustrator cs3 for this cutter just like on graphtec's? and how can i set up my cutter to recieve data from corel x4


yes we supply signcut pro as a service for £12 a yearly licence if you purchase a cutter from us. Sadly (for you anyway) it costs £45 from signcut pro web site for a year lt license. (we can not sell it without a cutter we can only add it to the bundle)



> 2. there is an instruction in my cd how to set this up for corel but it will be using a graphtec C100-60 driver, i followed the instruction but didn't have any luck running the machine, another set up instruction was there for a liyu cutter driver but still didn't have much luck like the other do you think i'm missing something?


Yes probably the fact you need to move the head to the left before cuting and use a line of 0.001. IMHO only a sadist would use a cutter direct from Corel when programs such as signcut and cocut exist. 



> 3. i am currently in a production for a box packaging for a perfume, it was the main reason i bought the cutter cause my desktop cutter may not be a good idea to finish the production... i did try the manual setting for cut contour and i was able to pull the machine to cut the job, i saw this digitized alignment(bomb sight), followed the instructions but i was just getting errors, can you also help me how to use that option?


We have an expert on the contour cutting option . If you were to check out our forums I guess he would help you out. Mistatees Grafix Support Forums - Index



> 4. i called my dealer to give me some tips how to read the registration manually he said that i have to place my laser pointer where the needle was usually placed, i was just thinking there is a place for the pointer with a hole for the light to pass through? why do i need to transfer the laser just to read my registration properly? is there some tweaks i have to do to read my registration from where the laser pointer was originally placed?


You have me confused. what country is your dealer from?? It is interesting to know if they use the same documents we do. Although we are altering ours very soon anyway.



> (last)
> 5. having oriented to a graphtec cutter i can give different setting to different layer or colors and give them different force or cut style, can you also help me how to figure out how can i do this a at flexi8 software


sorry but you would need to contact the supplier SAi for that type of support. Its beyond my level of knowledge.



> thank you so much sorry this message have to be this long PLS PLS help me!!! thank you


We will try if you can give us more info.


----------



## matanguod

hi sir andy its me again, I am from the philippines and i also bought my unit here, what do you mean by documents? is it the manual that comes with the unit?... the flexi8 version i have is the flexi 8 starter...
about my 4rth question... i was just wondering why i have to take off the pointer from the where it was placed and put it in where the blade is usually placed just to read my registration point, is there any setting i have to do so that i can trace my registration from where it was originally placed? the process i mentioned above was the instruction the tech told when i called them, i am just scouting for some tips how to operate the unit much easier thank you again sir andy for any info you can give me


----------



## OneSicSRT

I bought one of those cutters as well, the name on it says "Refine Procut 24" model 0206133 but the software said it was a LIYU cutter, from US cutters in Woodinville WA, but the disc they sent is old as hell and I can't figure out how to get my cutter to work. The "instruction manual" is only good for sliding under that old wobbly table leg. I've never used a cutter/plotter before and need a little kick start to making my own vinyl graphics. Any help would be awesome. If anyone could please reply to [email protected]">[email protected] and/or [email protected]gmail.com that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

I just got the cutter this evening, Oct. 16.


----------



## ukracer

OneSicSRT said:


> I bought one of those cutters as well, the name on it says "Refine Procut 24" model 0206133 but the software said it was a LIYU cutter, from US cutters in Woodinville WA, but the disc they sent is old as hell and I can't figure out how to get my cutter to work. The "instruction manual" is only good for sliding under that old wobbly table leg. I've never used a cutter/plotter before and need a little kick start to making my own vinyl graphics. Any help would be awesome. If anyone could please reply to [email protected]">[email protected] and/or [email protected]gmail.com that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I just got the cutter this evening, Oct. 16.


Well I am confused.

Can you take a picture of it so we can see if its a refine or Liyu please??


----------



## OneSicSRT

do you have an email address that I can send it to? The cutter says "Refine" on it, the center support on the stand says "Eco", but the sticker on the end of the cutter says "Pro-24" and the software that loaded up off the disc says "LIYU".....I'm confused as well! I can take a picture with my phone and email it to you. I don't get on any forums very much, so...whatever works for you. Thanks for the quick response.
I actually got the cutter to do something today, but the LCD screen on it kept flickering between the main screen and "Cutting in Progress" (or whatever it said), and the blade kept jumping around, then it would run the full width of the vinyl I had in it, then it would go back to a flickering screen and making weird noises, UGH!!


----------



## ukracer

OneSicSRT said:


> do you have an email address that I can send it to? The cutter says "Refine" on it, the center support on the stand says "Eco", but the sticker on the end of the cutter says "Pro-24" and the software that loaded up off the disc says "LIYU".....I'm confused as well! I can take a picture with my phone and email it to you. I don't get on any forums very much, so...whatever works for you. Thanks for the quick response.
> I actually got the cutter to do something today, but the LCD screen on it kept flickering between the main screen and "Cutting in Progress" (or whatever it said), and the blade kept jumping around, then it would run the full width of the vinyl I had in it, then it would go back to a flickering screen and making weird noises, UGH!!


You can upload it to here . Just go to the picture of the paper clip and you send send a file from your computer!


----------



## anavrin

Hi I have a Liyu SC Series cutter plotter and using flexi8 software. just want to ask why is that when i press send (print/cut) on flexi8 or test print/cut using flexi8, there's nothing happen. seems like my cutter and computer wont communicate.

ive check the connection and its fine. even the "COM3" is the same.

Can u tell me what seems to be the problem? Thank you very much

heres my setup BTW:

Liyu SC series cutter plotter
ASUS k52jk Laptop
OS - Windows 7 64bit
Software - Flexi8


----------



## ukracer

anavrin said:


> Hi I have a Liyu SC Series cutter plotter and using flexi8 software. just want to ask why is that when i press send (print/cut) on flexi8 or test print/cut using flexi8, there's nothing happen. seems like my cutter and computer wont communicate.
> 
> ive check the connection and its fine. even the "COM3" is the same.
> 
> Can u tell me what seems to be the problem? Thank you very much
> 
> heres my setup BTW:
> 
> Liyu SC series cutter plotter
> ASUS k52jk Laptop
> OS - Windows 7 64bit
> Software - Flexi8


What version of flexi 8. If its flexi starter the driver for the Liyus are in there. If its flexi 8.1 or 8.5 and you have not contacted SAi regarding the drivers I have to assume its a hookey copy!. (As you have not mentioned a dongle) and the drivers for Liyu are not in there.

If this is NOT the case I apologise and suggest you contact SAI for the correct drivers. Having said that you say the connection is fine even Com 3 is the same?? (which suggests you do have the correct drivers or could be using HPGL (generic driver which does work) 

Anyway even if you have a genuine version and have NOT used the F8 key and bypassed Digital Signature enforcement in Windows 7 it will not work anyway.

If you have an MSN address I can come in remotely and check why its not working for you!


----------



## anavrin

my Flexi 8 version is 8.6v2 and i forgot to mention that i also have the dongle. i also press F8 key and bypassed Digital Signature enforcement on start up while installing the driver.

BTW i didnt use the 9 pin connector cable in liyu plotter instead i use the usb connector to connect it to my laptop. 

do u think i should use the 9pin connector cable instead of the usb connector or both?


----------



## ukracer

anavrin said:


> my Flexi 8 version is 8.6v2 and i forgot to mention that i also have the dongle. i also press F8 key and bypassed Digital Signature enforcement on start up while installing the driver.
> 
> BTW i didnt use the 9 pin connector cable in liyu plotter instead i use the usb connector to connect it to my laptop.
> 
> do u think i should use the 9pin connector cable instead of the usb connector or both?


Ok its rare to see 8.6 unless its starter. No problem then. My apologies!

No it should be fine with the USB cable.

BUT did you use F8 on subsequent startups??

Its not like vista 64 bit where you can disable and install and then run normally.

Although the other UK engineer has been testing with windows 7 today and it would seem updating windows means you can install without disabling but I will know more about this tomorrow.


----------



## anavrin

hi ukracer

i've installed a virtual machine on my win 7 64bit so i can load an windows xp OS, then i installed the flexi8 starter software and the driver of liyu cutter plotter. i set it both to COM 4. but unfortunately there's still no luck. its just the same what problem i've encounter on my win 7.

im getting frustrated with this plotter


----------



## jonmiller

hi

i have downloaded signblazer elements to try. out of the ones ive tried it seems to be the more user friendly..somewhat.
anyway, just got some text and shapes in there to test and i go to cut, signblazer says sending to cutter(tc710) then the cutter just says 'now is cutting' but nothing happens
any ideas?

thanks,

jon


----------



## ukracer

anavrin said:


> hi ukracer
> 
> i've installed a virtual machine on my win 7 64bit so i can load an windows xp OS, then i installed the flexi8 starter software and the driver of liyu cutter plotter. i set it both to COM 4. but unfortunately there's still no luck. its just the same what problem i've encounter on my win 7.
> 
> im getting frustrated with this plotter


Are you using 64 bit drivers??

These are available from our support site ukcutter.co.uk


----------



## ukracer

jonmiller said:


> hi
> 
> i have downloaded signblazer elements to try. out of the ones ive tried it seems to be the more user friendly..somewhat.
> anyway, just got some text and shapes in there to test and i go to cut, signblazer says sending to cutter(tc710) then the cutter just says 'now is cutting' but nothing happens
> any ideas?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> jon


HI Jon

Send me a PM so I can give you my MSN address.

I can then come in remotely and set it all up for you!

Elements does not have our drivers in but it works fine on HPGL2


----------



## jonmiller

thanks for that. 

i would prefer just a breif explanation on how to do it rather than someone having control of my computer (no matter how safe it may be)
also, you could make a note of it and just give it to any people in future that may come across the same problem.

many thanks,

jon


----------



## ukracer

jonmiller said:


> thanks for that.
> 
> i would prefer just a breif explanation on how to do it rather than someone having control of my computer (no matter how safe it may be)
> also, you could make a note of it and just give it to any people in future that may come across the same problem.
> 
> many thanks,
> 
> jon


We have tried that Jon.

There are so many operating system and ways that people access their control panel etc its hard work.

People just do not do what you say in a note. They always do something you dont tell them or dont do something you tell them and then they are back on the phone wasting hours and hours of our precious time.

Then people google for Liyu cutters and only see people who have problems (non of the hundreds of people we have helped remotely in 5 mins) and get a distorted picture about Liyu cutters

We do 100 of support calls and never have a problem. MSN has not got remote assistance built in for no reason.I can do a remote support call in Slovakia in less than 5 mins start to finish.

One of the real problems is people contact us by phone and wanting tuition on not only using the Cutter but the software and it just snowballs from there. Now I dont have a problem with helping anyone but time is money and from experience the best way for everyone is remote installation as the customer can see EXACTLY what is being done and can make notes that are tailored to THEM and their knowledge. I once had phone call after phone call from a guy who was a computer engineer installing fro a mate. Several phone calls and probably an hour later he finally admitted defeat and immediately I could see the wrong disc in the CD drive ....doh.

Anyway your choice. You will need to install the USB drivers that come on the disc with the cutter and then ensure the software you are using is set to the same com port that has been set when you installed the USB drivers.

If its windows 7 then this is a whole new ball game involving digital driver signature enforcement.


----------



## jonmiller

Not everybody is an idiot an cannot follow instructions so you should have a set that can be a first port of call for people before having assistance.
the cutter is currently cutting ok through the 9pin plug in signcut.


----------



## ukracer

jonmiller said:


> Not everybody is an idiot an cannot follow instructions so you should have a set that can be a first port of call for people before having assistance.
> the cutter is currently cutting ok through the 9pin plug in signcut.


So you are using the serial cable which is the best method in my opinion anyway!

Honestly Jon you would be surprised. And its not that everybody is an idiot. In many cases far from it they are just used to auto installing USB and do not understand Com ports and advanced options.

We do have sets of instructions that people can follow though. Rhino Tech Forum • View forum - Vinyl Cutter / Plotter Installation Support (Software)

They cover all cutters and all OS.


----------



## jonmiller

Hey Andy,

Hope you are well.
Everything has been up n running and have found a software I like (Signblazer)
An issue with the cutter is that the corners seem rounded...What can be done to resolve this?

Regards,

Jon


----------



## ukracer

I could be better but encouragingly my lad has hinted " ironically on the last day or the worlds in Thailand " he intends to run a truggy at selected events next year!

But back to cutters..lol


You will need to play about with the offset.

Signblazer is no longer being sold and hence we can not get our cutters added to the config files unfortunately. Weird software is signblazer its like marmite you either love it or hate it!


----------



## jonmiller

well, you know who to get in touch if you need some somes painting  

ok, will check the offset.
signblazer is fantastic for me, everything is simply laid out and works the way it should without being over complicated by too many buttons or complex workings like others i've tried.


----------



## equistitchessex

please please please help me i have just brought one of these (yes from ebay) chap sent me the drivers but i just cant get it to work and im totally stuck and stumped im totally at the loss and really need this up and running so pretty please help me


----------



## jonmiller

I wouldn't bother trying to use the usb, i had nothing but trouble.
Use the serial cable. Install the driver included on the cd and make sure your settings are correct in the program you are using.
I'd recommend signblazer as a program, seemed to work well with the cutter.
Can be found on the uscutter forum.


----------



## ukracer

equistitchessex said:


> please please please help me i have just brought one of these (yes from ebay) chap sent me the drivers but i just cant get it to work and im totally stuck and stumped im totally at the loss and really need this up and running so pretty please help me



If you wish to contact me on MSN at msn[USER=76833]@West[/USER]midland-internet.co.uk I can sort it remotely!

I need to know what OS you are running it on. Whether its parallel and USB or USb and serial.
If its a black or grey machine.

Most of these work fine with USB but signblazer is a very old program in trial mode , even though it suits Jon fine for his purposes.

Having said that serial will always be more stable than USB.

USB is not always the same on all computers and when we ran RC timing equipment even computers with the same chip set acted different from time to time.


----------



## jonmiller

true

getting rc fever andy? 

trial but still full featured i might add. there is a patch available to remove the prompt screens at the startup


----------



## ukracer

jonmiller said:


> true
> 
> getting rc fever andy?


Not really Jon especially how I have been treated by some members of the BRCA committee. What makes matters worse it all came about following lies from Glyn Morgan and his cohorts (who have all since run off and left him high and dry) Word is their son (who was a psycho anyway)trashed the track and tried to make it look as if I had done it! lol

ANYONE who knows me knows exactly how much blood sweat and tears went into building the track (I put a lot of money into building that track and facility and even more hours when it was needed.) and anyone suggesting I would have anything to do with vandalising it needs their head examined.




> trial but still full featured i might add. there is a patch available to remove the prompt screens at the startup


Yeah but its not been worked on for some time and its USB implementation is not the best!

You are not the only one who uses it and as we dont make any money passing on signcutpro or flexistarter, I am very happy when people make use of it!

Its just alien to me and I find it hard to use!

Be nice to see that patch though as I will try and help any one using our supplied software or not!


----------



## jonmiller

update and patch.rar


----------



## sickcut

hi guys, can anyone help me. here's my problem











I did calibrate my sensor and blade but always the same result  I don't know if I did the calibration right. my unit is Liyu Cutter TC631 under windows 7 using flexi8


----------



## ukracer

One of our engineers is an expert on this but he is not at work until Thursday. Hopefully he will reply when he gets back in.


----------



## sickcut

great! thanks ukracer ^^


----------



## ukcutter

Sickcut

To check if your off set have been setup correctly. Load a piece of paper on the machine also change the blade to pen. Move the pen to the middle of the paper then push down the pen to make a mark on the paper

When you turn on the pointer it should move to where the dot is, if it doesn't then you have to set it up again.

The other reason could be that you are using sign cut. If this is the case you have to change the reg mark size to 0.

Kind Regards

Michael


----------



## sickcut

hi Michael,

- yes, my offset was setup correctly.

- Im only using the flexiStarter Liyu Edition 8.6v2

here's what I did a while ago.

1. I turn on the cutter ^^

2. I load the A4 paper on the machine between the 3 rollers.

3. I pressed "reset button" then "right arrow" to verify offset.

4. I position the pen to the registration mark and hit the "verify" key, then the red dot lit up, I moved the red dot to the pens mark/registration and hit the "verify" then exit.

but no luck, heres my result 

attempt 1:









attempt 2:










any other workaround? I always get the same result.

Thanks
sickly


----------



## ukcutter

Do you see a pattern on those test?? The contour cut was working but cutting your artwork with the pointer (of course it can't do that)

what you need to do is to turn off the pointer just before you send the cut so the blade will move back to its position, and this is why you need to set the off set to begin with.

Hope this will work

Michael


----------



## sickcut

ukcutter said:


> Do you see a pattern on those test?? The contour cut was working but cutting your artwork with the pointer (of course it can't do that)
> 
> what you need to do is to turn off the pointer just before you send the cut so the blade will move back to its position, and this is why you need to set the off set to begin with.
> 
> Hope this will work
> 
> Michael


yes, I have the feeling that this might work. another problem I don't know how to turn off the pointer 

after I get the 4 coordinates and inputed to the computer, the application prompted "put the knife back etc...." at the plotter (displaying point 4 coordinates) I choose exit and select "origin". then at the computer I pressed "ok" on the popup dialogue.

kindly correct my procedure.

thank you.
Red


----------



## sickcut

after trial and error i get this:











  I'm Happy with the result now!  but I'm not sure with the proper procedure regarding to my previous post.

  thank you so much *ukracer and ukcutter* ^^


----------



## ukcutter

After you get the 4 coordinates and inputed to the computer, the application prompted "put the knife back etc...." at the plotter (displaying point 4 coordinates) 

Then you have to turn off the pointer by choose exit and select "on/off". Then the next step is depend on firmware version of the main board. The current firmware you have to choose current, on my own machine I had to leave it at the "origin, current & on/off" screen or else it won't work. So my best advised is test them with paper find a way that is best for you then write it down to remind yourself.

After that you can press "ok" on the popup dialogue.

Kind Regards

Michael


----------



## sickcut

Great! I'll try them both. thanks a lot ^^ cheers


----------



## marsshan

just bought a liyu tc series cutter plotter & im not able to make it work. please help me.
my computer is currently running on windows xp pro sp3 32bit

these are the steps i've done:
1) installed flexi8 starter version#: 8.6v2 windows
2) after installation, i inserted the usb dongle into a usb slot on my computer & connected the serial port from my cutter plotter to my computer
3) i turned on my cutter plotter then it moved to the right, creating huge sound that hits the edge of the cutter plotter's body. every time i turn it on, it does the same thing
4) added a new hardware, using liyudrivers but after installation i get an error saying "this device cannot start" (code 10)

anyone willing to help me out, you can send me an email or chat with me on ym:
[email protected]


----------



## jonmiller

contact them.. andy or michael.. they will be able to assist you.
the software/driver issues are abit of a pain but once sorted you won't regret it, they are great machines at a great price.


----------



## andrewcup172

Yeah john your right mate the software is a pain in the backside, I have emailed liyu and told them about there software issues, Ive heard great things about the machine once you get them going lol, So i hope ukracer can help me out as i know this is his line of business, Nice enough looking machine jsut the software is pants. Thanks again john for your advice.


----------



## jonmiller

I will send one of them a message on msn for you if they don't read this thread before then.


----------



## andrewcup172

After messing around with my liyu cutter plotter it really is quite simple to install, At 1st it seemed a pain in the arse then as i played about with it, I have got it done, Just need my flexistarter liyu edition to come now, I installed the ch341ser first, That seemed to be the usb driver so that the computer recognised it, Then from there i went into printers and installed the liyu driver, I am running widows vista by the way.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## famy

Hi! I have problem s my LiYu Ploter SC 361 E with optical eye. I have FlexiSIGN Pro 8.6 v2. And I don't know what i must to do to show my plotter reg. marks? For contur cutting. I set the pointer to senter of a reg. mark and....then what? I put enter button on plotter and nothing,then second mark and put enter again plotter return
the head on first mark.It is normal? After i put lazar eye on a mark ,what i must put which one button i must press , and after 4 marks , then what?

Please help me
Thenks a lot


----------



## NWFAltd

Hi,

I have the same machine as yourself, the Liyu 630E I brought it three months ago. When it arrived I unpacked it and put it together (Not noticing a driver disc in the box)

Now I have come to use the machine I cant install the machine because I cant find the disc!! 

Having searched the internet high and low can I find these drivers anywhere???????

Does anyone have a copy of them they could maybe email accross to me??? You would not know how helpful that would be to me!!

Many thanks


----------



## famy

Liyu----professional ads equipments manufacturer

Drivers for Windows & Corel


----------



## NWFAltd

Famy,

Many thanks for your post!

I have tried that website, ive down loaded both thoughs files but never of them install the plotter so I can then use it from Coral or Signcut Etc. . .

They install a port on the computer but not as a printer as such!

Anyone more ideas???


----------



## Auchi

Hi Andy T,
I purchased the Liyu Sc series via ebay. I thought the cutter will come with a software, but some chinese (english) manual. Could you pls give me support on setting it up? I run a vista, it does not seem to work with the USB cable it came with. I need support to get this cutter running.

Thanks,


----------



## Auchi

I bought the SC series. The installation link you posted aren't opening on my vista. I opened the instal & driver folders,Which of the various files do I use.


----------



## grian_nash

ukcutter said:


> Do you see a pattern on those test?? The contour cut was working but cutting your artwork with the pointer (of course it can't do that)
> 
> what you need to do is to turn off the pointer just before you send the cut so the blade will move back to its position, and this is why you need to set the off set to begin with.
> 
> Hope this will work
> 
> Michael


hello sir i have LIYU SC E series and my software is FLEXI 8 STARTER w/dongle I don't have any problem about cutting in vinyl my problem is about contour cut... this is my test cut 


MODEL PICTURE 



i hope you can help me sir....thank you

sorry for my bad English


----------



## ukcutter

Put a piece of paper on the far right. 
Change the blade to pen

Press reset button then hold on Right arrow key.
the pointer turn on, 
Make a mark with the pen on the paper by pushing it down while its on the holder.
then move the pointer to the pen dot and confirm, the machine will reset

Now when you turn on the pointer the red light will go to blade position


----------



## grian_nash

ukcutter said:


> Put a piece of paper on the far right.
> Change the blade to pen
> 
> Press reset button then hold on Right arrow key.
> the pointer turn on,
> Make a mark with the pen on the paper by pushing it down while its on the holder.
> then move the pointer to the pen dot and confirm, the machine will reset
> 
> Now when you turn on the pointer the red light will go to blade position


hello sir where i make mark in the center/right/left??i have done what you said but i put mark in right side the i click ok the what should i do next sir


----------



## grian_nash

this is the model of liyu sir


----------



## appie

Hallo all ,i have liyo SC 631E,it cuts vinyl like a champ,but yesterday i started contour cutting for the first time,i have this machine about one month,and i am using flexisign pro 8.6.

maybe it is only my cutter or all SC series cutters have unmentioned user manual hiding somewhere.
*contour cut:*
1-Turn cutter on.
2-Slide my printed image with registartion marks on(4marks) under the rollers.
*Control panel of the cutter:*
1-there are 3 functions on the display(Local,Test,Copy).And there is ofcourse the buttons(Select,Enter,Reset,4 arrows)
2-to start,i select Local and then hit Enter,display changes to 3 funtions(Origin,Current,On).
3-i select ON and then hit Enter,it changes to OFF. but then the display stays the same (origin,current,Off)there is no coordination input functionality,which should be this (ENT,EXIT) to corfirm the coordination of the registration marks,

What i really want to know is ,,is it only me can not go to this(ENT,EXIT) or is there otherway around to do it?

If there is none then there is no point to have laserpoint on this machine.
i bought this machine because of the contour cutting functionality which i am missing now 

I really appraciate your help....Thanks ....


----------



## ukcutter

What you have mention is for TC model only. For SC you have to select current and press enter after the light is off. Then you can curry on.

If for some of your can't turn off the light because the machine say this is cutting. Then hold on to the enter button on the plotter panel and tap on an arrow key on your PC keyboard, it will get it back out. This happen because the cartridge is still being control by the pc.


----------



## appie

Hi Ukcutter, we(me and other liyu sc-e series users) need an user manual just like TC -E series. SC -E and TC-E both are capable to contour cut according to your website.TC-E has very clear steps to contour cut and SC-E has not.
To contour cut a printed media you need coordinations of the registration marks from the machine when you have a manual laserpoint machine and you take those coordinations and put them in your software to finalise contour cut.
The machine i have over here has these function(Local,test,copy) two last functions are self explanatory,Select "Local" and Enter then you get 3 functions which are (Origin,current,on/off) from there only thing you can do is going back to Local.
And by the way ,there is only one way you can turn off the laser point and that is Select "OFF" and hit Enter.

Ukcutter from your last comment
_(Then hold on to the enter button on the plotter panel and tap on an arrow key on your PC keyboard.)_
This is unmanagable
imagine that you have cutter 1.5m away from the the keyboard 

what is the contour cut procedure(just like TC-E) for SC-E?
Thank you helping us so much ...


----------



## ukracer

Have you all been sorted now with contour cutting yet??


----------



## blueprintJon

Hi, I'd also love some help setting up my new SC631E that I bought on eBay, installed the drivers and trying to cut using Corel x4 for some very basic signs etc. No idea what I am doing and all this port setup is past my knowledge! Thanks Jon


----------



## Auchi

Hi All,

Can I get the rigth caliberation on the SC Liyu cutter for cutting Vinyl & flock? I mean the value for the cutting speed & the RPS


----------



## ukracer

blueprintJon said:


> Hi, I'd also love some help setting up my new SC631E that I bought on eBay, installed the drivers and trying to cut using Corel x4 for some very basic signs etc. No idea what I am doing and all this port setup is past my knowledge! Thanks Jon



Did you buy it off us??? Is it brand new??

not that it matters its just nice to know.

We dont recommend cutting direct from Corel which is why we offer signcut pro to a our customers when they purchase a cutter from us , its added to their bundle if they want it.

WE offer free remote set up if you contact support[USER=126627]@ukcutter[/USER].co.uk or and to be honest I dont really mind if you did not buy it from us I will still help you .


----------



## ukracer

Auchi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can I get the rigth caliberation on the SC Liyu cutter for cutting Vinyl & flock? I mean the value for the cutting speed & the RPS


there are defined values. It is trial and error and experience when you are starting. sorry but its just not possible to have fixed values when media varies so much.


----------



## dpclothing

I've now lost the will to carry on with my cutter. Same chinese brand, and I think the issue is down to the config of the com ports but this is stil just a guess.

Manual is lame, has 4 drivers each in different folders

HC HF SC and TC. No idea if its the wrong driver selected or something else.


Emailed for support but no reply yet. Bought on ebay from technoir. the model is TC631 or may be G31 can't make it out! Been hours now, driving me nuts!

Gained some info from posts, like speed and weight but doesn't solve this issue.

Also the rollers, when they are down, it sticks and crumples the vinyl when on test mode. Is this normal or am I doing something wrong with this also??


----------



## pinkplasticpony

dpclothing said:


> I've now lost the will to carry on with my cutter. Same chinese brand, and I think the issue is down to the config of the com ports but this is stil just a guess.
> 
> Manual is lame, has 4 drivers each in different folders
> 
> HC HF SC and TC. No idea if its the wrong driver selected or something else.
> 
> 
> Emailed for support but no reply yet. Bought on ebay from technoir. the model is TC631 or may be G31 can't make it out! Been hours now, driving me nuts!
> 
> Gained some info from posts, like speed and weight but doesn't solve this issue.
> 
> Also the rollers, when they are down, it sticks and crumples the vinyl when on test mode. Is this normal or am I doing something wrong with this also??


Oh god, I have bought this machine from the same member and I have not been able to get it to work either. My computer runs off Windows Vista and its has the same issue where as it says 'printer error' every time I try to cut.... Are you any further in finding out why the machine wont work?


----------



## pinkplasticpony

I got it to work!!!.... ring Rhino Tec 01217838357..... V Helpful )


----------



## villamany

Hi all, to see if anyone can help me with my problem. I am using my new LiYu SC631E cutter with Corel Draw X4. But I have a little problem that forces me to resize my work before sending to the plotter. 
On the X axis (car axis) It always make a cut larger than the real size. For example, if i draw a 500mm line the cutter cut me a 508.33 mm (measured with a ruler). On the Y axis (media axis) the same thing happens but the error varies a bit, that is, if i draw 500mm line the cutter cut me a 510mm line. These errors always are in the same proportion, ie if the line is twice the error is double and so on. Has anyone seen a similar problem with the plotter?. 

Any hidden menu or similar found for calibrating?

i only found this "extra tip" reset with "enter" key pressed and start to cutting the test patern forever.

A greeting and thank you very much ...


----------



## Fatboy2904

Can you squirt me over the 64bit win 7 drivers for the liyu sc631e as well. Thanks


----------



## andrewcup172

anyone using a liyu cutter plotter 631, i have come across that you dont need any software what so ever to set it going on windows 7, i was using my liyu cutter on windows vista when my desktop pc started messing up, so i thought i will try it on my new laptop that is using windows 7, to my surprise after i had installed flexi starter liyu edition the laptop using windows 7 automatically configured my cutter once i plugged it into the usb port, which come up as com 4, i then went into flexi starters production manager software and configured the port which it was running on, com 4, set the next drop down menu to hc not sc of the machine (sc631 is the machines number but please use hc instead, and sent the image which i wanted cutting, was amazed when the machine started cutting out my image. Can i just say also that im finding windows 7 amazing for configuring machines without putting disks in, I also got a konica minolta lazer printer going on my laptop without use of software. I think this may shed light on anyone using windows 7 that thinks you need software to get this machine going on windows 7, can i just say you dont need any at all, just make sure you have flexi starter liyu edition, once thats set up just plug your liyu cutter into a port, then configure it to cut in flexi starter production manager software, if this gets any of you going please let me know, cheers


----------



## ukracer

Just be a aware that whilst the new FTDI drivers SC631 will install automatically there are hundreds of cutters that use the old prolific chipset and these will not install in windows 7 without extra drivers. BUT we have a universal driver for the SC that will work with windows 7 32 bit and 64 bit.

The switch happened around the 22nd of sept 2011

The drivers can be found here though UKCutter Forum • View topic - Liyu SC & TC Cutters Installation (Windows)


----------



## ukracer

This Technoir is a PITA. They are buying our cuters and reselling BUT HAVE NO TECH SUPPORT and NO KNOWLEDGE OF USING OR SETTING UP THE CUTTERS.


----------



## StickerSteve

this is a cheap cheap cheap beginner cutter... i bought one but now have a rolan... but about the liyu does anyone know how to make it work with the serial port?


----------



## guffmugs

I have the sc331e and flexi8 first it's not even in the list of Poitiers does anyone have a work around for this second im wondering if I have installed the driver right and that's why flexi8 doesn't even pick it up any help anyone?


----------



## signzworld

Hi,

flexi 8 isn't compatible with sc631/tc631.

you will need flexi 8.6 or flexi starter they are made for liyu plotter cutters, you can buy from £60-£80 you get dongal witch is the security key, its for life time usage.

also very good software for contour cutting.


----------



## ukracer

signzworld said:


> Hi,
> 
> flexi 8 isn't compatible with sc631/tc631.


Thats rubbish . Flexi 8 is compatible with both the Sc631 and the TC 631 with the correct drivers from SAI but most people cant ask for the drivers as they are using pirate copies of 8.1



> you will need flexi 8.6 or flexi starter they are made for liyu plotter cutters, you can buy from £60-£80 you get dongal witch is the security key, its for life time usage.
> 
> also very good software for contour cutting.


Flexi starter is extremely basic software and not worth the money. Most people who buy it get upset when they realise it does not do half what it claims to.

The free software signblazer is a much better option. just ask Baz..lol


----------



## baz1972

ukracer said:


> Thats rubbish . Flexi 8 is compatible with both the Sc631 and the TC 631 with the correct drivers from SAI but most people cant ask for the drivers as they are using pirate copies of 8.1
> 
> 
> 
> Flexi starter is extremely basic software and not worth the money. Most people who buy it get upset when they realise it does not do half what it claims to.
> 
> The free software signblazer is a much better option. just ask Baz..lol



Yep agree, my tc631 been up and running with the help of ukracer, been using signblazer, and find it easier than the others, just downloaded the drivers for the mh721 refine, and its great, like all new software, you will get the hump with certain things, but its all a learning curve.

Baz.


----------



## Buddy87

Reviving an old thread! Is there a way cheaply to get signcut, I mean I paid £10 for a year but upon renewal it's alot more, any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone 4S using TShirtForums app
www.custom-vinyls.co.uk


----------



## ukracer

Buddy87 said:


> Reviving an old thread! Is there a way cheaply to get signcut, I mean I paid £10 for a year but upon renewal it's alot more, any ideas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using TShirtForums app
> www.custom-vinyls.co.uk


Its supposed to be 60 odd quid for a year but SIGNZWORLD were breaking the rules of their licence and selling it (renewing it for £12) without having to purchase a cutter so you could try them. I guess when SIGNCUT get wind of what they are doing they will stop them buying bulk copies so you might need to get in quick.

It may be that signcut are not really bothered about it but I am sure the idea of reduced rates with cutters are so they make a profit the following years.

Hope this helps.


----------



## daze190

Hi everyone

i'm new to all this in fact i wouldn't have a clue where to start with T Shirts  but it is something i want to learn.
I use my plotter for vinyl graphics (for my local mini club) but i'm having problems with small intricate work  the letters or shapes arn't finished off and weeding takes forever ! I have read that it is probably the offset that needs adjusting but haven't got a clue how ??

if it helps I use Artcut 2009 and Flexi 8 starter with a dongle

Thanks in advance
Darren..


----------



## ukracer

Are you in the Uk? If so where? and when did you purchase cutter? 

But yes it could well be offset. Artcut I never use I found it not good at all but flexistarter is not actually much better. However I have a screen shot that will help you out.[media]https://www.dropbox.com/s/3hf3mm6rqrymit9/screen4vo.jpg[/media]


----------



## ukracer




----------



## daze190

Thanks Andy but unfortunatly that is exactly how it is set up


----------



## ukracer

Thats not to say that offset will work with yours its a case of trial and error. adjust the offset and see if its having any effect. In that Jpeg there is actually no offest being used as the box is not ticked though.

I would try 0.18 to 0.25 to start with.


----------



## daze190

Cheers Andy I will give it a go


----------



## BroJames

shth said:


> don't buy liyu. their vowel to consonant ratio is too off to be trusted.


A 2-1/2 year post. Your vowel to consonant ratio is way off too. LOL.


----------



## BroJames

ukracer said:


>


Why is the resolutions set to 40000 steps/in? Mine is only 1016.
Why is the knife offset unchecked? Mine is set to 0.10 in and sometimes adjusted to .14 or .16in for regular vinyl. For flock .12in and above results in an "overcut".

Any other settings that one should take note of?


----------



## manie187

Hey guys I've got the Liyu TC631 plotter and still having issues getting it running... Finally someone from signzworld gave me a call and offered some assistance, however he couldn't even get the plotter to work. He then said it could be the mother board which has gone faulty... he sent me a new motherboard which arrived today, but he still hasn't called back... I would try and call him but the number was blocked! (Not impressed) Anyway does anybody know how to insert a new motherboard into the TC631 ? I know that Andy is very helpful and is willing to help however he's a hard man to catch.


----------



## manie187

Also what's the best software to use with the Liyu TC631 cutter, currently i'm using a 7 day free trial of signcut pro.. but It seems kind of basic... is there any way i can cut directly from adobe illistrator?


----------



## manie187

Hello guys okay so some guy from signzworld called and we got the liyu tc631 to work, you can see the machine move about when u send a job for cutting via signcut pro. However there's one small little issue I've got, I can't seem to get the plotter to actually cut... It seems as if the the blade isn't low enough but I have put the blade on the lowest it will sit but it just doesn't reach the vinyl to cut anything.... Any ideas on where I'm going wrong guys? 

Thank You

Thank You, Manie


----------



## ukracer

manie187 said:


> Hey guys I've got the Liyu TC631 plotter and still having issues getting it running... Finally someone from signzworld gave me a call and offered some assistance, however he couldn't even get the plotter to work. He then said it could be the mother board which has gone faulty... he sent me a new motherboard which arrived today, but he still hasn't called back... I would try and call him but the number was blocked! (Not impressed) Anyway does anybody know how to insert a new motherboard into the TC631 ? I know that Andy is very helpful and is willing to help however he's a hard man to catch.


Its not that I am hard to catch (I am hard to catch in the day) but I am taking court action against Signzworld as they owe me a lot of money from unpaid commission. I am usually available in the evenings but I have been building a back for our recovery truck. My wife is disabled and I spend a lot of time here looking after her.

I am in a difficult situation as I am getting more and more people still ringing my number asking for assistance and unlike you they never offer any money but their machines are starting to develop problems and unlike when I was with SIGNZWORLD (before they changed their name and opened a new company)

I dont have access to spare parts so often cant assist anyone any longer and if I do assist them, its just another satisfied customer for SIGNZWORLD.

They have just lost their Senior hardware and software Engineer and as you have found they are now grasping at straws to resort to guessing whats wrong and sending out parts for the customer to fit them selves. 

When I was there I negotiated a deal with DPD to collect the non working machine and leave a new one for £6 delivery and £4 collection. If it does not work its THEIR problem they should test them before they ship or send a new one if its DOA. However they charge 20 quid shipping each way..............appalling customer service if you ask my opinion.

Finally they had 28 negative feedbacks on ebay but always call the customer and offer them money or goods to remove it. lol SO it obviously pays to leave negative feedback and then remove it when paid off.....terrible misuse of the ebay feedback system.


----------



## ukracer

manie187 said:


> Hello guys okay so some guy from signzworld called and we got the liyu tc631 to work, you can see the machine move about when u send a job for cutting via signcut pro. However there's one small little issue I've got, I can't seem to get the plotter to actually cut... It seems as if the the blade isn't low enough but I have put the blade on the lowest it will sit but it just doesn't reach the vinyl to cut anything.... Any ideas on where I'm going wrong guys?
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Thank You, Manie


Glad you got it working. I am guessing you have the blade holder sitting on TOP of the swinging clamp instead of INSIDE the slot. If you look from the top and can see a ring of aluminum that will be your issue.

There can be a number of other issues but this is the most popular issue I see.

The blade should ALMOST not be visible in the aluminum holder.

Take the holder out of the machine

Set the blade by using two small pieces of vinyl (one of top of the other and use it like a knife across the top . piece so the blade holder actually touches the vinyl

. Drag it across and if it cuts the vinyl only its fine. 

If it cuts the backing its too far out. 

The reason for the two pieces is that 99% of the time people have the blade sticking out that far it cuts through the vinyl and the backing and this protects the table and blade from damage while you test.


----------



## ukracer

manie187 said:


> Also what's the best software to use with the Liyu TC631 cutter, currently i'm using a 7 day free trial of signcut pro.. but It seems kind of basic... is there any way i can cut directly from adobe illustrator?


Its not a good idea to cut direct from corel and you cant cut direct from illustrator.

Signblazer is free and a few new ones are coming out now such as make the cut and sure cuts a lot. My favourite is Vinylmaster pro

However they all cost money as good signmaking software is not cheap. Its why low cost chinese cutters buyers often get frustrated when they have to pay as much as the machine for good software.

Flexistarter is a joke and the price they charge is a massive markup but it does not even do outline text etc.


----------



## ukracer

manie187 said:


> Hey guys I've got the Liyu TC631 plotter and still having issues getting it running... Finally someone from signzworld gave me a call and offered some assistance, however he couldn't even get the plotter to work. He then said it could be the mother board which has gone faulty... he sent me a new motherboard which arrived today, but he still hasn't called back... I would try and call him but the number was blocked! (Not impressed)


As you are aware I have no connection any more to the company called SIGNZWORLD. I have been asked by 3 companies to help them sell on ebay but for legal reasons I have not been in a position to do so.

Also the way SIGNZWORLD abuse the ebay feedback system by paying people to remove the negative feedback and if you look at what is supposed to be Neutral feedback (Its stunning how this can be considered neutral but does allow them to retain a bogus 100% feeback figure.

SO for anyone to compete with their dodgy business practices and blatent disregard to agreements and UK law is next to impossible.


----------



## andrewcup172

Im having serious trouble with this machine cutting normal vinyl, seems it cant manage to cut vinyl without it ripping it to shreds ive adjusted the blade in alsorts of mannerisms, yet with t shirt vinyl its fine, am i doing something wrong ie blade in wrong position pressure and so on, any help would be great, cheers andy


----------



## san1614

hi what grams of pressure are you using for normal vinyl we use 12g 45 blade 400 speed we have the liyu sc631 these settings cut a treat for us


----------



## Buddy87

I have mine set at just 2g for vinyl and 100g for tshirt vinyl both at 800ms speed and run into no problems, both with 45degree blade


Don't forget the blade cannot pertrude the holder by much I use the rule of a credit card half the thickness of that


----------



## Lethalnash

andrewcup172 said:


> Im having serious trouble with this machine cutting normal vinyl, seems it cant manage to cut vinyl without it ripping it to shreds ive adjusted the blade in alsorts of mannerisms, yet with t shirt vinyl its fine, am i doing something wrong ie blade in wrong position pressure and so on, any help would be great, cheers andy


Hi,
Couple of things you need to bear in mind. . 
1) Make sure the blade is set up properly. Using a credit card as a means of measure, set the blade in such a way that only the tip of the blade should be made available . . The blade should be less than half the thickness of a credit card, as mentioned previously by others.
2) The pressure depends from vinyl to vinyl, the pressure which works for others might differ for you as the thickness of the vinyl and the blade coming out of the vinyl.
The best method to do is use the test function on the vinyl .
Set the blade properly and start with 12g pressure. perform a test cut, and see if it cuts the vinyl properly, if its too light , then increase the pressure.
3) Make sure the pinch rollers are clamped down properly on the rollers below and not between the white bracket mark on the sc631.


----------



## ukracer

andrewcup172 said:


> Im having serious trouble with this machine cutting normal vinyl, seems it cant manage to cut vinyl without it ripping it to shreds ive adjusted the blade in alsorts of mannerisms, yet with t shirt vinyl its fine, am i doing something wrong ie blade in wrong position pressure and so on, any help would be great, cheers andy



Almost certainly got too much blade stocking out. Rule of thumb is if you can "see" the blade its likely to be out too far.

You should just be able to see it glinting as you turn it in the light while looking upwards.

It sounds like you are just cutting straight through the backing . T shirt vinyl has a thick carrier and is very hard to cut through. Cheap Chinese vinyl however has a VERY thin backing and needs very accurate setting to cut well. The more expensive UK vinyl has a much thicking backing and cuts across a wider blade and pressure setting.

The other guys has suggest good methods but before the blade holder goes near the machine try dragging it across the vinyl (as it would be in the cutter) Place another piece of vinyl under the top piece to protect the blade and table in case it cuts straight through the backing of the Top piece.

Regards Andy t


----------



## ercandelaria

I have a TC631 (from 2010) and can not find the Windows 7 Driver 32bit to use it via USB. Anybody get theyre old TC631 working on W7? Thanks for help!


----------



## ukracer

ercandelaria said:


> I have a TC631 (from 2010) and can not find the Windows 7 Driver 32bit to use it via USB. Anybody get theyre old TC631 working on W7? Thanks for help!


very easy to do .

http://forum.ukcutter.co.uk/download/file.php?id=11

make sure the baud rate is 38400 or in the case of newer TC they will run at 57600

Regards Andy T


----------



## enGeenius

Hi, I have recently purchased a LIYU SC631E and after reading all the threads wish I hadn't however I am stuck and need to get it running so I can start completing an order I have. I seem to be having the same problem as most which is my laptop does not seem to communicating with my cutter. As far as I am aware I have done everything that I need to but nothing. 
The operating system I have is WINDOWS VISTA, 32 -bit and its installing on the COM4 port. 

Please Help!

Sandi


----------



## san1614

hi they do reccomend com 1 or 2


----------



## ukracer

enGeenius said:


> Hi, I have recently purchased a LIYU SC631E and after reading all the threads wish I hadn't however I am stuck and need to get it running so I can start completing an order I have. I seem to be having the same problem as most which is my laptop does not seem to communicating with my cutter. As far as I am aware I have done everything that I need to but nothing.
> The operating system I have is WINDOWS VISTA, 32 -bit and its installing on the COM4 port.
> 
> Please Help!
> 
> Sandi


The latest Sc machines use an FTDI chipset have you installed the FTDI driver??

Given the extra info you have given in the thread its likely this is your problem or the baud rate is incorrect.

Regards Andy T


----------



## ukracer

san1614 said:


> hi they do reccomend com 1 or 2



Thats because they dont know what they are taking about. Com 4 is fine as long as its matched in the software.


----------



## Henry1rew4er

I have followed the difficult to understand instructions, and think it is all installed on my PC.


----------



## darkness

I have bought a Liyu SC1261 over ebay fro ukcutter but get nothing to run. First i have to replace the sensors in the backside because the sensor were too far away. 
so the switch could trigger sensor ! Now i have replace and the Reset on start is ok ...but now i want tu plot my Garment sketch with this plotter .

I have the FDTI Driver install and ad the plotter in win7 32bit as new printer with the corel driver on the website fro Liyu but when i print only the LCD Screen is flickering between the text "Local Test Copy" and 
any like is cutting now or similar !?

Any idea about this ? 

The FDTI Driver is on Port 1 / (Driver 2.8.28.0) 
Settings: 9600 bit/sec , 8 Data Bits , no parity and 1 stop bits, Flow: Hardware 
The Printer is set to COM1 

I have test the winline Driver but get only wild lines in triangular


----------



## ukracer

darkness said:


> I have bought a Liyu SC1261 over ebay fro ukcutter but get nothing to run. First i have to replace the sensors in the backside because the sensor were too far away.
> so the switch could trigger sensor ! Now i have replace and the Reset on start is ok ...but now i want tu plot my Garment sketch with this plotter .
> 
> I have the FDTI Driver install and ad the plotter in win7 32bit as new printer with the corel driver on the website fro Liyu but when i print only the LCD Screen is flickering between the text "Local Test Copy" and
> any like is cutting now or similar !?
> 
> Any idea about this ?
> 
> The FDTI Driver is on Port 1 / (Driver 2.8.28.0)
> Settings: 9600 bit/sec , 8 Data Bits , no parity and 1 stop bits, Flow: Hardware
> The Printer is set to COM1
> 
> I have test the winline Driver but get only wild lines in triangular


In my experience this is not uncommon with the SC. They are cheap and ever since the change to FTDI chip set the ones I have seen are very random in performance.

Using Corel direct to an SC is not even something I would even attempt. The TC is possible but even then I found too many issue cutting direct from TC through Corel.


Personally it would concern me seeing " flickering between the text "Local Test Copy" and 
any like is cutting now or similar" . Especially as you have had problems with the sensors it mau also be a problem with the main board. Are signzworld/ukcutter not able to provide a replacement and remote support?


----------



## mark2040

Hi 
Im not sure if this is in the right place but I would like some help in setting up this machine LIYU TC631. I have installed it via usb I have no need to adjust the blade (purchased working and setup) but I have 2 issues. im using signblazer

1. does not go to cutter although it says sending to cutter nothing happens until 3 mins later and all it does it cuts in lines same position??

please if anyone can help or did I just waste my money :/ thanks


----------



## milliedog

Hi i have this cutter and I'm using sign cut, the odd time it looks like its going to take a long time to send, so if it is doing that i reset it (the cutter) and then send it again and it loads straight away ,usually happens if the cutter has been sitting idle for a whle.


----------



## mark2040

HI Thanks for the reply.... im using sign blazer I have issues so far I have discovered that a> I cant send anything from signblazer although it says cutting on the machine after a few moments it cuts but 4 Chinese symbols with a border?? nothing whats on the sign blazer screen?? im assuming that its a software issue or corrupt driver.


----------



## ukracer

milliedog said:


> Hi i have this cutter and I'm using sign cut, the odd time it looks like its going to take a long time to send, so if it is doing that i reset it (the cutter) and then send it again and it loads straight away ,usually happens if the cutter has been sitting idle for a whle.



I have seen this before and although its been a while I am sure it was a hardware issue.

It will usually work fine with sign blazer. It depends on a few things though. When and where did you purchase your cutter Mark?

Regards Andy T


----------



## ukracer

milliedog said:


> Hi i have this cutter and I'm using sign cut, the odd time it looks like its going to take a long time to send, so if it is doing that i reset it (the cutter) and then send it again and it loads straight away ,usually happens if the cutter has been sitting idle for a whle.


Yes thats the best way to solve it in a LIYU as it does not use a real USB but serial port emulation.


----------



## mark2040

success after some remote support Its now up and running.... fantastic now I can start and play great support ukcutter.co.uk success... thanks


----------



## BennTec

I've got a TC631. Which i bought of UkCutters at xmas. I've got standard cutting working fine apart from a frame which cuts every time which is annoying. 

Anyhow my main issue is Contour Cutting which i can not get the liyu to set up. I move the head over each mark but when it comes to imputing the X Y into the signcutPro i can't type exactly the cordinates.(if that makes sense)

Conclusion. Can't get contour cutting to work. 

TCLiyu631
Software: Signcut Pro / Coreldraw X5
Connection: USB


Any help would be great
Benn


----------



## Hibsboy1875

BennTec said:


> I've got a TC631. Which i bought of UkCutters at xmas. I've got standard cutting working fine apart from a frame which cuts every time which is annoying.
> 
> Anyhow my main issue is Contour Cutting which i can not get the liyu to set up. I move the head over each mark but when it comes to imputing the X Y into the signcutPro i can't type exactly the cordinates.(if that makes sense)
> 
> Conclusion. Can't get contour cutting to work.
> 
> TCLiyu631
> Software: Signcut Pro / Coreldraw X5
> Connection: USB
> 
> 
> Any help would be great
> Benn



You could try ukcutter support. I have the same machine but it wont cut anything just now apart from an old design and is stuck on it. Some people get these machines and have no problems some others I have been in contact with have lots of bother.
I contacted them for support but no one turned up at arranged time. Hope you get it working right cause they are good machines when they do work.


----------



## milliedog

Im have just having trouble with mine now, rollers are only moving vinyl forwards now, not backwards, did this before and after switching off and on it worked, not this time though its been off 24hrs and just the same only going forwards, left emails for them see if they get back anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ukracer

BennTec said:


> I've got a TC631. Which i bought of UkCutters at xmas. I've got standard cutting working fine apart from a frame which cuts every time which is annoying.
> 
> Anyhow my main issue is Contour Cutting which i can not get the liyu to set up. I move the head over each mark but when it comes to imputing the X Y into the signcutPro i can't type exactly the cordinates.(if that makes sense)
> 
> Conclusion. Can't get contour cutting to work.
> 
> TCLiyu631
> Software: Signcut Pro / Coreldraw X5
> Connection: USB
> 
> 
> Any help would be great
> Benn


ALL the videos I have are actually on You tube. I am also not the one clued up on contour cutting. My son was the one who got his head round all of that.. Since he was kicked out of the company at the same time as me he has a new job as tool hire fitter with Jewson so he does not get time on the computer now.

If you can explain specifically what you are doing , what you are using in terms of cables as its different with each method. The TC is the easiest to use actually so you should end up getting it working. But when I have spare time I will try and assist.

I think you will find that its ukcutter not ukcutters that you have your cutter from  I know as I have ukcutters domain 

Anyway ukcutter does not have anyone left now that knows much about the machines. The last guy michal and I trained has now left and gone back to india (Incidentally with his last months salary still owing) so you can see what cretins you are dealing with . Its all about getting the "SALE" not about support anymore.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ukracer

milliedog said:


> Im have just having trouble with mine now, rollers are only moving vinyl forwards now, not backwards, did this before and after switching off and on it worked, not this time though its been off 24hrs and just the same only going forwards, left emails for them see if they get back anyone have any ideas?


Sounds like you have a duff one. BUT as the numbnuts at ukcutter are unlikely to know whats wrong remotely and his wife will try all she can to stop you sending it back for repair if its out of warranty taking it apart and remove and replace all the boards. . Its only like a PC in that it clips together. If it works get a glue gun on the connectors .
The cutters all used to be tested after their long long Journey from China on the sea where all sorts can happen. BUT now they just grab a box and ship it let you find out if its DOA.

If its in warranty. Get them to get it fixed. They will most likely try sending a board out to you which in some cases is the quickest option. Dont forget they offer two years warranty on the LIYU.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ukracer

Hibsboy1875 said:


> You could try ukcutter support. I have the same machine but it wont cut anything just now apart from an old design and is stuck on it. Some people get these machines and have no problems some others I have been in contact with have lots of bother.
> I contacted them for support but no one turned up at arranged time. Hope you get it working right cause they are good machines when they do work.


You still not got it fixed yet?? The USB ports on these cutters are the wrost I have seen. I even had one of mine that was playing up for ages fall apart yesterday. SO yours probably needs a new USB port by now all this plugging in and out.

I will solder a new upgraded connector in mine but a new port is a start. Just keep getting them to send you out all the parts till you have a new spare part for everything 

Nice and cheap when they work , **** when they start falling apart.


----------



## milliedog

Hi Andy, been on to them and they want to send parts out to me, motherboard and the button things.


----------



## ukracer

milliedog said:


> Hi Andy, been on to them and they want to send parts out to me, motherboard and the button things.


I can read them like a book. lol A number of people have done that but then they had more problems so they kept requesting spares so they had enough when the warranty ran out 

Mainly because you never know exactly whats wrong unless you use experience which they dont have there now. 

Hope it works for you!


----------



## milliedog

Well had the covers off don't look to complicated, parts are being sent out today, however after removing the side cover it started to work, so could just be a dodgy connection.


----------



## Hibsboy1875

aye mines is working again after a few attempts.
computer took all my sbd files and designs with it though (gutted like a kipper smiley).


----------



## banno

Just purchased 2 x TC631 cutters. I have upgraded from a SC631 and was using flexisign 8.1 with no problems at all. I cannot get the TC to work with flexi. Sometimes Chinese writing is sent to the cutter and sometimes it just moves up and down a couple of inches and that's it. I have the com ports tallied and the baud rate and the handshake. I also have the liyu drivers that go in flexi 8.1. Like I say worked perfect for 18 months with the SC and yet even changing to TC series in flexi does not work. I have tried both purchased machines just in case one was faulty (I doubt both of them can be faulty).

Can someone with the expertise please please help me

regards
Mick


----------



## Hibsboy1875

Well true to form just when i have an order to fill ( don't do that many ) the good old liyu packs in again although this time the problem is mechanical rather than technical.
The carriage that moves the blade from side to side is not moving AT ALL!!
I changed a blade for a new one put in the vinyl and heard a click and then the blade just ripped a line up and down the vinyl. Anybody have this problem? Anybody know how to resolve this problem?
I know 3 other people with Liyu 631's and not one of them has had any of the problems I have had with this particular machine. Seems every time I need it it packs in.
Even went on line to see if there was some kind of users manual (in English) and no, nothing that was remotely understandable or legible. Their software and programming back up is quite good but how they going to fix this with team viewer?
So if any one knows how to move this carriage let me know please.


----------



## Hibsboy1875

banno said:


> Just purchased 2 x TC631 cutters. I have upgraded from a SC631 and was using flexisign 8.1 with no problems at all. I cannot get the TC to work with flexi. Sometimes Chinese writing is sent to the cutter and sometimes it just moves up and down a couple of inches and that's it. I have the com ports tallied and the baud rate and the handshake. I also have the liyu drivers that go in flexi 8.1. Like I say worked perfect for 18 months with the SC and yet even changing to TC series in flexi does not work. I have tried both purchased machines just in case one was faulty (I doubt both of them can be faulty).
> 
> Can someone with the expertise please please help me
> 
> regards
> Mick


Thats one of the first problems I had Mick but it was resolved with a team viewer session and that was that. [email protected] was the second time when it crashed and did nothing but cut the same design repeatedly and again when my PC crashed and had to start all over again. Like i said above their online support is pretty good now so let them know and I'm sure they will help.
Michael.
(maybe the don't like the michaels of the world)


----------



## banno

Hibsboy1875 said:


> Thats one of the first problems I had Mick but it was resolved with a team viewer session and that was that. [email protected] was the second time when it crashed and did nothing but cut the same design repeatedly and again when my PC crashed and had to start all over again. Like i said above their online support is pretty good now so let them know and I'm sure they will help.
> Michael.
> (maybe the don't like the michaels of the world)


Thanks for your reply Hibsboy.
I eventually got it sorted with a little manipulation of the flexi software. My mate has Flexi 10 so I copied his output drivers folder and replaced the flexi 8.1 folder. (Even though the 8.1 had the liyu drivers in it) and voila it worked. That's not the end of the story though because I cut Mylar and need a good blade pressure and unfortunately the TC wasn't up to it which surprised me as my old SC is capable of doing it no problem. Anyway to cut a long story short the TC's are going back and I am downgrading to the good old SC's. I only use it for Mylar stencils so I don't need anything fancy just a machine that will do a few dozen jobs per day.

Just out of interest....setting up the TC proved a bit daunting because I have read on here that the baud rate was either 37400 or 57600 so I used both of these rates and they did work but left random cuts on my sheets of about 1" in length. When I reverted to the recommended baud rate of 19200 the random cuts disappeared. I am using windows 7 32 bit.

Have you checked that your usb connection (physical) is not damaged because twice in the last 18 months I have had to solder a broken connection when my carriage has failed to move. Maybe as a process of elimination try the serial port to see if that works or if you were already using the serial port then try the usb port. Through experience I thought my usb was OK because windows picked it up as connected but I later found that it had become physically faulty costing me hours of frustration. Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## Hibsboy1875

banno said:


> Thanks for your reply Hibsboy.
> I eventually got it sorted with a little manipulation of the flexi software. My mate has Flexi 10 so I copied his output drivers folder and replaced the flexi 8.1 folder. (Even though the 8.1 had the liyu drivers in it) and voila it worked. That's not the end of the story though because I cut Mylar and need a good blade pressure and unfortunately the TC wasn't up to it which surprised me as my old SC is capable of doing it no problem. Anyway to cut a long story short the TC's are going back and I am downgrading to the good old SC's. I only use it for Mylar stencils so I don't need anything fancy just a machine that will do a few dozen jobs per day.
> 
> Just out of interest....setting up the TC proved a bit daunting because I have read on here that the baud rate was either 37400 or 57600 so I used both of these rates and they did work but left random cuts on my sheets of about 1" in length. When I reverted to the recommended baud rate of 19200 the random cuts disappeared. I am using windows 7 32 bit.
> *
> Have you checked that your usb connection (physical) is not damaged *because twice in the last 18 months I have had to solder a broken connection when my carriage has failed to move. Maybe as a process of elimination try the serial port to see if that works or if you were already using the serial port then try the usb port. Through experience I thought my usb was OK because windows picked it up as connected but I later found that it had become physically faulty costing me hours of frustration. Hope you get it sorted out.


No Mick it's definitely the rail as the black band that' I assume is meant to carry it still moves just when it does there is a little click click and the carriage stays where it is.
Not going to muck about with it without having some kind of diagram to work from as I don't want the " well you've voided your warranty there " spiel (fell for that one before).
It's been a pain since I got it though and to think I actually recommended it to a couple of mates and they have had NO BOTHER WHAT SO EVER. I must have got a duff one but because I don't use it every day it's taken a while to notice.
TC631 are pretty good just this one that's absolutely gash.
Michael.


----------



## banno

Has the carriage come off its rail? This happens sometimes (well on the SC's). If it has it will just click back on with a little force.


----------



## BennTec

ukracer said:


> ALL the videos I have are actually on You tube. I am also not the one clued up on contour cutting. My son was the one who got his head round all of that.. Since he was kicked out of the company at the same time as me he has a new job as tool hire fitter with Jewson so he does not get time on the computer now.
> 
> If you can explain specifically what you are doing , what you are using in terms of cables as its different with each method. The TC is the easiest to use actually so you should end up getting it working. But when I have spare time I will try and assist.
> 
> I think you will find that its ukcutter not ukcutters that you have your cutter from  I know as I have ukcutters domain
> 
> Anyway ukcutter does not have anyone left now that knows much about the machines. The last guy michal and I trained has now left and gone back to india (Incidentally with his last months salary still owing) so you can see what cretins you are dealing with . Its all about getting the "SALE" not about support anymore.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks for the reply. Apologies for such a late reply. 

Ok what i am trying to do: 

Print image via laser printer
Cut out via the TC

I bought this cable as i thought this was needed for contour cutting

HERE


I have been using the usb a-b for standard cutting
here

So when you try to calibrate the cutter for contour cutting vial signcut the optical eye does not move.

I have watched the youtube vids but when i follow the instructions the optical eye does not move. 

Excuse my ingnorance with ukcutters/ukcutter 


Hope i have made sense there. 

Cheers
Benn


----------



## Hibsboy1875

banno said:


> Has the carriage come off its rail? This happens sometimes (well on the SC's). If it has it will just click back on with a little force.


Yeah mate came up this morning and after a good laugh at my expense he just popped it back on the rail.
I probably would have broke it if i had tried, got a touch like a serial killer , but hey ho all is barry the now just waiting on it's next temper tantrum.
Thanks for the reply though.
Michael


----------



## ukracer

You did well getting the TC off the rails as its not like the SC. Sorry I have been busy and not on the forums for a while so I missed all your problems lol


----------



## ukracer

BennTec said:


> Thanks for the reply. Apologies for such a late reply.
> 
> Ok what i am trying to do:
> 
> Print image via laser printer
> Cut out via the TC
> 
> I bought this cable as i thought this was needed for contour cutting
> 
> HERE
> 
> 
> I have been using the usb a-b for standard cutting
> here
> 
> So when you try to calibrate the cutter for contour cutting vial signcut the optical eye does not move.
> 
> I have watched the youtube vids but when i follow the instructions the optical eye does not move.
> 
> Excuse my ingnorance with ukcutters/ukcutter
> 
> 
> Hope i have made sense there.
> 
> Cheers
> Benn


Been abit busy so not been on here myself for a while.


Try this 


CONTOUR CUTTING ON LIYU TC CUTTER (USB) - YouTube 

or this

CONTOUR CUTTING ON TC CUTTER (SERIAL PORT) - YouTube

and this

HOW TO SET UP LIYU TC CUTTER FOR CONTOUR CUTTING - YouTube

Regards Andy T


----------



## ukracer

I forgot this one. HOW TO USE CONTOUR CUTTING WITH FLEXI - YouTube


----------



## jadzkie

goodam to all. im new hir from philippines 
i use liyu plotter HC series. can we cut on ordinary paper like bond paper using liyu plotter? if it can, what is the speed and prs setup?


----------



## ukracer

jadzkie said:


> goodam to all. im new hir from philippines
> i use liyu plotter HC series. can we cut on ordinary paper like bond paper using liyu plotter? if it can, what is the speed and prs setup?


Not sure what bond paper is but you can cut A4 paper using a carrier.


----------



## BroJames

bond paper is regular office paper. The same used for letters.


----------



## Skidworksvinyls

Hi there is this post still live and is andy/uk racer still about as i have just inherited a liyu cutter as an upgreade to my graphtec craft robo cc100-20 and it is coming with no software or drivers and im sure im gonna need so help setting this up to use im quite competant on the graphtec so hoping this wont be too hard my dad is also pretty computer savey( IT teacher and network manager till his retirment lol) im running a laptop with windows 10 or a desktop with windows 7 witch is the best for me to use (currently using graphtec on laptop with windows 10) 
Thanking you for any responces in advance 
Martyn


----------



## ukracer

I dont usually come on here as the password keeps getting changed.

But did you get liyu new or second hand and is it Tc or Sc??


----------



## Skidworksvinyls

I am picking it up wednesday evening so im not intierly sure yet but as soon as i get i will be on for help is there a better way to contact you then andy as im sure after reading on here im gonna need your exspertese 
The unit is second hand is white 24" and can be seen working althought it comes with no software and my friend not sure if he will be able to copy the drivers off of his pc


----------



## ukracer

Skidworksvinyls said:


> I am picking it up wednesday evening so im not intierly sure yet but as soon as i get i will be on for help is there a better way to contact you then andy as im sure after reading on here im gonna need your exspertese
> The unit is second hand is white 24" and can be seen working althought it comes with no software and my friend not sure if he will be able to copy the drivers off of his pc



Been a long gap but did you ever get it all working???


I am back on here currently as a few people have asked for info despite me being kicked out of signzworld years ago...lol


Regards Andy T


----------

